# Can anyone tell me how to unsubscribe from The Lightroom Queen web?



## dbrowne8 (Aug 18, 2015)

Can anyone tell me how to unsubscribe from The Lightroom Queen web? I am on the one month trial but I really can't afford this right now. This website is one of the best I have seen on the web. When I get my car paid off next May, I will sign up again.


----------



## davidedric (Aug 18, 2015)

You don't have to pay to be a member of this forum.

Hopefully, someone will be along to help you.  I think Victoria's on line at the moment.

Dave


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi dbrowne8, welcome to the forum!

I don't do a one month trial for anything.  The forum here is free, my newsletter is free, and the Premium Members Area is a complimentary benefit for anyone who purchases my book.  Perhaps you're thinking of Adobe's CC trial?


----------

